
Pentagon Has Tested Drone That Gets to Its Target Area at Hypersonic Speed - hindsightbias
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/33934/pentagon-has-tested-a-suicide-drone-that-gets-to-its-target-area-at-hypersonic-speed
======
hindsightbias
Original source submission flagged for clickbaity title

[https://aviationweek.com/defense-space/sensors-electronic-
wa...](https://aviationweek.com/defense-space/sensors-electronic-warfare/us-
army-flickr-page-inadvertently-reveals-new-hypersonic)

